# débutant en java un peu perdu sur mac..



## vinc'83 (26 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis étudiant en école d'ingénieur en première année et en ce momet on a un module d'informatique pour apprendre à programmer en java.
N'étant pas une école d'informatique, ce n'est pas un module très poussé mais comme ca m'intéresse, jme renseigne..
Donc voila, à l'école, on programme sous Linux, avec comme éditeur Kwrite..
Le truc c'est que je possède un macbook, et apparemment tout est installé sur le mac déja , mais je ne sais pas quel logiciel utiliser pour éditer, puis ensuite pour transférer sur le terminal, faire le fichier .class....enfin si c'est la même chose que sous Linux..
J'ai essayé Applescript, j'ai tapé un petit programme simple pour commencer, mais je ne sais pas dans quel format l'enregistrer, et selon, il ne l'enregistre pas en me donnant des raisons dans un francais traduit moyennement..lol
Je n'exclue pas du tout non plus qu'il y ait des fautes dan s mon mini truc mais du coup j'arrive pas à voir la où ca cloche..
Si vous aviez la méga gentillesse de m'aider, je vous en serez reconnaissant..meri d'avance
vinc'


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Février 2007)

Voici quelques éléments de réponse: 

les fichiers source Java (.java) sont éditables à partir de n'importe quel simple éditeur de texte (de emacs à de très complexes IDE). Smultron en est un particulièrement simple
Afin de "compiler" le programme écrit en langage Java, il faut l'environnement de développement (JDK) qui est installé par défaut sur le mac
une fois compilé, tu obtiens un (ou plusieurs!) fichiers .class. 
Ces fichiers sont "exécutables" sur n'importe quelle machine pourvu de l'environnement d'exécution Java (JRE) (installé aussi par défaut sur le mac)


Quant à déboguer ton script, il faudrais que tu commences par le poster (puisqu'il est petit), ou à défaut, que tu donnes le message d'erreur précisemment.... sinon, on ne peut pas t'être d'une grande aide.


----------



## vinc'83 (26 Février 2007)

j'ai tap&#233; un pti truc &#224; partir de text&#233;dit vite fait histoire de tester:c'est un truc qu'un copain m'a recopi&#233;, donc il est possible qu'il se soit tromp&#233; et donc ca peut engendrer de nombreuses erreurs...lol

class Hello{
System.out.println("Hello World"){
}
}
je l'ai mis dans le terminal et j'ai eu comme message:

Last login: Mon Feb 26 21:38:44 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
ordinateur-de-vincent-barbarroux:~ vincentbarbarroux$ /Users/vincentbarbarroux/Documents/Hello.java.rtf      
-bash: /Users/vincentbarbarroux/Documents/Hello.java.rtf: Permission denied
ordinateur-de-vincent-barbarroux:~ vincentbarbarroux$ 
ordinateur-de-vincent-barbarroux:~ vincentbarbarroux$ ls -l
total 8
drwx------    6 vincentb  vincentb   204 Feb 25 14:18 Desktop
drwx------   15 vincentb  vincentb   510 Feb 26 22:21 Documents
lrwxr-xr-x    1 root      vincentb    67 Dec 25 08:36 Enregistrement -> /Users/vincentbarbarroux/Library/Assistants/Send Registration.setup
drwx------   36 vincentb  vincentb  1224 Feb  4 16:36 Library
drwx------   27 vincentb  vincentb   918 Feb 18 19:53 Movies
drwx------    7 vincentb  vincentb   238 Feb 21 20:49 Music
drwx------   46 vincentb  vincentb  1564 Jan 26 11:04 Pictures
drwxr-xr-x    4 vincentb  vincentb   136 Dec 25 16:33 Public
drwxr-xr-x    6 vincentb  vincentb   204 Jan 28 18:07 Sites
ordinateur-de-vincent-barbarroux:~ vincentbarbarroux$ javac Hello.java
error: cannot read: Hello.java
1 error
ordinateur-de-vincent-barbarroux:~ vincentbarbarroux$ 


en tout cas merci du coup de main!


----------



## ntx (26 Février 2007)

vinc'83 a dit:


> j'ai tap&#233; un pti truc &#224; partir de *text&#233;dit* vite fait histoire de tester:c'est un truc qu'un copain m'a recopi&#233;, donc il est possible qu'il se soit tromp&#233; et donc ca peut engendrer de nombreuses erreurs...lol
> 
> class Hello{
> System.out.println("Hello World"){
> ...


Si tu veux utiliser textedit, il faut sauvegarder ton code en format texte et pas rtf.


----------



## vinc'83 (26 Février 2007)

merci! j'ai chang&#233; mais ce coup ci, j'ai "Permission denied":
-bash: /Users/vincentbarbarroux/Documents/Hello.java.doc: Permission denied
ordinateur-de-vincent-barbarroux:~ vincentbarbarroux$ ls -l
total 8
drwx------    6 vincentb  vincentb   204 Feb 25 14:18 Desktop
drwx------   16 vincentb  vincentb   544 Feb 26 22:52 Documents
lrwxr-xr-x    1 root      vincentb    67 Dec 25 08:36 Enregistrement -> /Users/vincentbarbarroux/Library/Assistants/Send Registration.setup
drwx------   36 vincentb  vincentb  1224 Feb  4 16:36 Library
drwx------   27 vincentb  vincentb   918 Feb 18 19:53 Movies
drwx------    7 vincentb  vincentb   238 Feb 21 20:49 Music
drwx------   46 vincentb  vincentb  1564 Jan 26 11:04 Pictures
drwxr-xr-x    4 vincentb  vincentb   136 Dec 25 16:33 Public
drwxr-xr-x    6 vincentb  vincentb   204 Jan 28 18:07 Sites
ordinateur-de-vincent-barbarroux:~ vincentbarbarroux$ ls -l Hello.java
ls: Hello.java: No such file or directory
ordinateur-de-vincent-barbarroux:~ vincentbarbarroux$


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2007)

Au format word ça ne marchera pas non plus je pense. Laisse tomber textedit et travaille avec smultron comme te l'a dit GrandGibus, c'est beaucoup mieux.


----------



## vinc'83 (26 Février 2007)

ok jvous tiens au courant alors..et sinon, pas de fautes dans le mini mini prog?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2007)

Là je préfère laisser les autres répondre


----------



## vinc'83 (27 Février 2007)

jpense qu'au point où j'en suis, il vaut mieux que je recommence tout depuis le début...
à la limite, dites moi comment vous feriez pour écrire, compiler et exécuter ce pti programme, histoire d'avoir la méthode sur mon ordi à moi!!
je suis ouvert à toute explication!


----------



## ntx (27 Février 2007)

1/ Installer les outils de dev pour avoir un JDK
2/ Installer un vrai éditeur de texte (Smultron ou autre) (quand je dis "texte" je ne pense pas Word, les fichiers .doc ne sont pas des fichiers Java, pas plus que les RTF ! )
3/ Se créer un espace de travail dans son home (manifestement tu ne lances pas tes commandes du bon endroit)
4/ Et ensuite tu viens nous voir avec de vrais problèmes de développement


----------



## tatouille (28 Février 2007)

vim

+ xcode installé et updaté sur l'adc


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Mars 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> vim
> 
> + xcode installé et updaté sur l'adc


TextMate   


_troll-inside..._


----------



## Yggdrasill (6 Mars 2007)

Euh sinon tant qu'a faire du Java... autant prendre les tools Sun !

Netbeans est une bonne idée je pense. C'est ce qu'on nous fait utiliser aux cours.


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Mars 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Euh sinon tant qu'a faire du Java... autant prendre les tools Sun !
> 
> Netbeans est une bonne idée je pense. C'est ce qu'on nous fait utiliser aux cours.



Dans un premier temps, il est utile de tester l'édition à la main... d'où la recommandation pour Smultron). Ainsi, on prend mieux consience de l'interet d'un IDE (NetBeans ou Eclipse, ou d'autres). 

NetBeans présente l'avantage d'être écrit avec Swing... et Swing est beaucoup plus performant que SWT (si on doit comparer avec Eclipse). 


P.S. mais j'utilise Eclipse :rateau:


----------



## Yggdrasill (6 Mars 2007)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Dans un premier temps, il est utile de tester l'édition à la main... d'où la recommandation pour Smultron). *Ainsi, on prend mieux consience de l'interet d'un IDE (NetBeans ou Eclipse, ou d'autres)*.
> 
> NetBeans présente l'avantage d'être écrit avec Swing... et Swing est beaucoup plus performant que SWT (si on doit comparer avec Eclipse).
> 
> ...




C'est vrai. Le problème est de retourner sur un IDE après...
L'an passé j'utilisais XCode pour faire du C, cette année je suis tombé sur Vi, et depuis XCode est un vestige que je n'utilise presque plus jamais.
Sinon pour le code en lui-même, je me tais, mes cours de Java ont commencé il y a à peine 3 semaines


----------



## butineur (12 Mars 2007)

L'édition à la main a l'avantage d'être très formatrice et assez rapide.
Après, question de confort, un IDE tel qu'Eclipse ou Netbean offre de nombreuses facilités.


----------

